# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چیزی بنام جهش در دانشگاه هم داریم؟

## vivabarca

سلام
دوستان میشه توی دانشگاه هم مثل دوران مدرسه فشرده خوند؟
مثلا عمومیه پزشکی که ۷ ساله رو توی ۶ سال خوند؟
لطفا حتما با اطلاع کامل بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## farbodsrt

کسی میدونه، در مورد 4 سال مهندسی توی سراسری هم بگه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## unlucky

تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم. شما تا 24 واحد میتونید برای هر ترم بردارید.
اگر 24 واحدی بردارید. عمومی رو میشه توی 6 سال و 2 ماه گرفت
اما اگر واحد کمتری بردارید تا 7 سال و 8 سال هم میره.

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> دوستان میشه توی دانشگاه هم مثل دوران مدرسه فشرده خوند؟
> مثلا عمومیه پزشکی که ۷ ساله رو توی ۶ سال خوند؟
> لطفا حتما با اطلاع کامل بگید ممنون میشم





> کسی میدونه، در مورد 4 سال مهندسی توی سراسری هم بگه


چه مهندسی چه پزشکی چه اکثر رشته های دیگه .... همانطوری که بالا هم گفته شد .... اگه تو ترمی که هستی معدل الف (بالا 17) بشی ........ میشه واسه ترمای بعد تا 24 واحد برداشت ..... تابستون هم معمولن یه چند واحدو میشه برداشت .... که اگه بتونی بیشتر واحدهای تخصصی رو در طول سال برداری و واحدهای عمومی رو تابستون ..........  ::: و اینکه از نظر درصد و رتبه هم تو سطح خوبی باشی که بعدن بهت واحدهای پیش نیاز ندن ..... ::::: و یه کمی هم زرنگی و رفاقت با مدیر گروهتو داشته باشی (که بهت اجازه بده حتی بیشتر از 24 واحد برداری !) :::  ...... میشه یک سال زودتر فارغ شد ....... !  :Yahoo (76): 
........................

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

پزشکی کلا قراره بشه 6سال اینو دوستم که پزشکی همدان میخونه گفت!!قراره ازدوران طرحشونم کم کنن پس کلا خیلی عالی میشه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  ودیگه نیازیم به جهشی خوندن نیست!!
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## morteza_mah

از امسال پزشکی تهران که 6 ساله هست (دقیقا نمیدونم امسال اولین سال اجراس یا پارسال (

----------


## gissiya

پزشکی 6 سال شده؟
یعنی کدوم مرحله رو تغییر دادن؟
علوم پایه
فیزیوپات
؟ یا ....

----------


## zizo

> پزشکی 6 سال شده؟
> یعنی کدوم مرحله رو تغییر دادن؟
> علوم پایه
> فیزیوپات
> ؟ یا ....


بستگی به دانشگاهش داره.مثلا به ما میگن ورودی 96 پزشکی زنجان قراره بشه 6.5 سال.
یک ترم از علوم پایه کم می کنن چون شیوه ی تدریس نوین میشه

----------


## rahaz

جهشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## persian_sphinx

> سلام
> دوستان میشه توی دانشگاه هم مثل دوران مدرسه فشرده خوند؟
> مثلا عمومیه پزشکی که ۷ ساله رو توی ۶ سال خوند؟
> لطفا حتما با اطلاع کامل بگید ممنون میشم


سلام در عمل پیش افتادن از هم دوره ای ها ممکن نیست . خیلی از دروس تخصصی هستن که نیاز به پاس کردن پیش نیاز های قبلی هستن و تا اونها رو پاس نکرده باشین به شما ارائه نمیشه ( البته استثنا افرادی که پیش نیاز رو افتادن میتونن واحد رو همزمان بردارن که ریسکش اینه که باید پیش نیاز پاس بشه که درس ثبت بشه و اونجا آموزش گاها لطف میکنه نمره رو نگه میداره که دانشجو عقب نیفته ) 
در کل چون برگزاری کلاس واسه دانشگاه هزینه داره از پیدا کردن استاد و .. باید به حد مشخصی برسه تعداد که کلاس براش بذارن مثلا اگر یه درس تخصصی معمولا تو ترم فرد یعنی ترم مهر ارائه بشه و اگر کسی بیفته و تعداد افتاده ها کم باشه ممکنه یکسال عقب بیفته مخصوصا اگر اون درس پیشنیاز مهمی باشه چون دانشگاه ارائه ممکنه نده برای ۲ ۳ نفر 
پس عملا جلو افتادن مخصوصا در رشته های پزشکی چندان ممکن نیست و آموزش طوری برنامه میریزه که همون تعداد سال میشه حالا شاید فوقش چند تا درس عمومی بشه زودتر خوند ترم های اول که درسها سبک تر هست که اونم بهتر هست همراه هم دوره ای ها پاس بشه

----------


## gissiya

کسی چارت علوم پایه جدید رو داره؟

----------

